# Aquascape without algaes is it really or..?



## MiZuboov (29 May 2017)

Hallo!
I've begun ADA cube garden 30х30х30.
I've used full system ADA (PowerSand, Amazonia, PowerSand and other additivies) + lightning Aquasky 301 + superjet es 150.
I've used RO Spectrapure.
First week: change water 50% + 2drop (each of it: phyton git, green gain, green bacter - every day after changing of water) + 2 drops Brightwall aquatics bacter 7 after changing of water too.
Second week: The changing of water every other day 50% + additieves.
After second week I've begun to change every third Day and I've begun to add 1push Step1 and 1dpush Brighty K.
Now I do to change of water fourth or fifth day
Lightning is on 7 hours every day. 
CO2 I've used 1BPS.
BUT.. I dont understand, why I've hair algae in my tank very much?? After all, I've used the whole system of ADA! I've followed the all advices and recommendations from The ADA book..AND???
I grow in the tank Utricelaria only. It feelings himself very very good. 
And I have only one question now.
How to make aquariums with system ADA without algaes???


----------



## GTL_UK (29 May 2017)

MiZuboov said:


> Hallo!
> I've begun ADA cube garden 30х30х30.
> I've used full system ADA (PowerSand, Amazonia, PowerSand and other additivies) + lightning Aquasky 301 + superjet es 150.
> I've used RO Spectrapure.
> ...





MiZuboov said:


> It feelings himself very very good.
> And I have only one question now.
> How to make aquariums with system ADA without algaes???






I grow in the tank Utricelaria only
That might be a problem, not enough biomass/plant growth...

CO2 I've used 1BPS
Do you get 1ph point drop before the light comes on?

How to make aquariums with system ADA without algaes?
Let me know when you find out ;]


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 May 2017)

The million dollar question...
@MiZuboov have you read the tutorials section...it's a good place to start; I'm sure you'll find the answers to most of your questions there.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (29 May 2017)

MiZuboov said:


> How to make aquariums with system ADA without algaes???



I think what you're experiencing is a phenomenon called algae can't read. They don't actually care what brand name all the equipment is. I have a water bottle on my rabbit hutch and if left for too long that will produce algae as well. Algae are very opportunistic and will thrive given any opportunity and they don't need much to survive. Water, light and some form of nutrients will do. You have provided all of those in abundance. Plants on the other hand are a bit more fussy however if you have an abundance of them and they are healthy they will compete against the algae for the available nutrients and in most cases out compete the algae to the point it's not an eyesore or manageable with algae eating fish/shrimp/snails.

Right now I'm guessing your tank is fairly new? If so the algae have managed to get in there first ( as they always do) On the plus side though you seem to have all the ferts and equipment to turn it back in the plants favour. Just having the "best" equipment doesn't necessarily mean you won't have any problems. I would get a better understanding of plants needs and water chemistry to find out how you can use all this equipment to best effect. Good news is you're in the best place to get that help.


----------



## MiZuboov (29 May 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> The million dollar question...
> @MiZuboov have you read the tutorials section...it's a good place to start; I'm sure you'll find the answers to most of your questions there.


Ahaha))
I've read all official materials from Takashi Amano and followed his instructions.


----------



## MiZuboov (29 May 2017)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Right now I'm guessing your tank is fairly new? If so the algae have managed to get in there first ( as they always do) On the plus side though you seem to have all the ferts and equipment to turn it back in the plants favour. Just having the "best" equipment doesn't necessarily mean you won't have any problems. I would get a better understanding of plants needs and water chemistry to find out how you can use all this equipment to best effect. Good news is you're in the best place to get that help.


For example, Amano dont spoke about No3, Po4 and etc. 
I've did change water, I've used NA Anthracite 1month. 
Where Is my mistakes??


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (29 May 2017)

Amano probably doesn't go into detail about npk probably because ADA sell commercial  products. They don't really want anyone breaking down what is in those products and would rather just tell you you need this and that and hope you buy it, ultimately it is a business there to make money. Not taking anything away from ADA, their products are good and tried and tested, whether that warrants the price tag is an argument for another day. The same results can be achieved with far cheaper equipment.
The majority of users on this forum are interested in the science of plant growing and most can't afford the ADA equipment. Basically all Plants have needs, these needs have been worked out over the years and found to be carbon in the form of co2. Nitrogen, phosphate,  pottasium as well as a load of other trace elements. Without all of these the plants will suffer. Now I could if I had the science back ground reverse engineer any ADA product and mix it to the same proportions as ADA, put it in a bottle with some water, call it plant sculpture Elite and sell it for 10 times what it cost to make but essentially it will still contain all the above nutrients.

I don't suggest you're doing anything wrong, I just don't think right now your tank is established for long enough for the plants to win over the algae but given you have all the nutrients in the right proportions which is what you paid the extra money for, others here will work it out for themselves to save money.

I remember once when one of the UKAPS members asked Takeshi Amano  himself what was in his power sand and his answer was "power"

 ADA have nothing to gain from telling you what's in its products whereas in this forum they do. 

Good luck 




Sent from my STH100-2 using Tapatalk


----------

